# Max



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

YGRR has a "lifetime safety net" policy to provide full comprehensive care for all Golden Retrievers who enter our program. Our mission is to find a permanent, ideal family match for all the Golden Retrievers who are surrendered. If for any reason life circumstances change for our adopters and they are not able to keep their pet, the Golden must be brought back to YGRR. Riverview is the safe haven for our Golden Retrievers until permanent home placement can be made. 
Max is a five-year-old, red Golden. He originally entered the program at five months. He was surrendered to YGRR as a very young puppy because he had too much energy for his youthful family and required more time than they could give him. At that time, a caring couple who understood the time commitment and had the energy to give an energetic puppy was found. Max lived with his second family for almost five years! However, their lifestyle changed with retirement and they found themselves traveling often. Max was returned to YGRR because they felt their lifestyle change was unfair to Max's quality of life. 
Max was brought to the YGRR veterinarian where he was given a thorough examination. Overall he was in good health, with the exception of being overweight. So, Max was placed on a healthy diet to lose a few pounds. The staff found Max had grown to be a good boy. He loved human attention and was always wagging his tail! 
Max deserved a home where he would receive top quality attention. The Adoption Coordinator called a retired, repeat adopter who had lived with and cared for Golden Retrievers. He has the time and knack to provide a loving and nurturing forever home. He was looking to adopt another good-as-gold companion who could keep up with his active lifestyle. Max now looks forward to three walks a day with his new forever father! Max and his new dad are very happy indeed! Third time's a charm for Max!
​


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a GREAT way to start the Day!!!!! Thank You for sharing!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is good to hear a happy ending. I often wonder what these poor dogs think of as they go through 4 or 5 homes.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

What a wonderful story! Thanks for sharing! Maybe this is the way all golden rescues should be that the dog comes back for any reason and this keeps the golden out of a kill shelter or keeps the golden from being dumped somewhere! What a beautiful story!

Barb


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I always love to read your stories because nine times out of ten, they are going to have happy endings and I love that. Max is one very lucky boy and I am so glad to hear he has a great new forever father. Sounds like it will be a good fit. Thanks so much for sharing and what a great photo of that handsome boy.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Way to go Max! He sure is a super handsome golden retriever.
Thanks for sharing his story with us here.

Teddy & Kevin


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome story. That doggie is too cute. I just don't understand people.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Max is such a beautiful boy!  

Another successful adoption for YGRR! Sounds like everyone did what was best for him and it all worked out. Glad he's in his new forever home now.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad to hear Max has found a new home. He's a lovely dog!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hooray for Max! 3 walks a day! Terrific! I hope he lives Happily Ever After!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Im so happy for max thats wonderull news.


----------

